# Inquisitor Masks



## Selganor (May 19, 2007)

Can anyone use an Inquisitor Mask or did they put in special restrictions (like having "Rebuke Magic") when constructing them?

I was just wondering, as these masks are the insignia of the office of an Inquisitor it would not be good if anyone who managed to kill an inquisitor could run around pretending to be one of them.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 19, 2007)

There are no restrictions for the weaker ones. The stronger ones tend to be custom made. And  sure, it's a bad idea for people to be able to sneak around wearing one of these masks, but that's fun for roleplaying.


----------

